
Show HN: Binge watchers checkout the best watchlist on hoblist - sachinanchan
Movie fans, rejoice! Stop wasting hours deciding what to watch next.
At Hoblist, the online community helps find your next movie or TV show.
Browse crowd-ranked lists for your favorite genres.
Instead of endlessly scrolling your queue, see what other fans recommend.
Start binging!
www.hoblist.com
======
some_newuser
Cool List., The movie binging just got a whole lot easier...

